#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-08-31
<az7> chat night!
<TommyT> If I start the meetup and have to go, will it die when I leave?
<TommyT> hangout
<az7> good question?
<TommyT> I guess I can try
<TommyT> well, I started it but I don't know how to tell people where it is. I guess my G+ address
<TommyT> which is https://plus.google.com/105934210296246902882/ ?
<az7> I may just do IRC tonight. I'm kind of awayish.
<az7> did you give a VOIP presentation at barcamp Conway?
<TommyT> Yes that was me... I hadn't realized how very rusty I've gotten at presenting
<TommyT> I have had some strange issues with VoIP that I finally tracked down to Tomato (router software) I think
<az7> nah, there was a lot of good information in it.
<TommyT> thanks...  Hmmmm I wonder if I can make IRC and Google chat show up together somehow
<az7> hey hey
<kwadroke> hey
<Startrekker> hello
<TommyT> my sound went out
<TommyT> I am on a different machine this week but having sound trouble again
<kwadroke> I'm working on several things at once and on 3 different channels, so I won't be joining the hangout
<Startrekker> I don't see the hangout just your profile
<TommyT> It's pretty uninteresting ... some guy in front of some boxes typing and no sound
<TommyT> do you have to make the hangout "public" somehow?
<Startrekker> Maybe otherwise you'll have to be friends with them and add your friends group
<kwadroke> don't think you have to
<TommyT> when you look at my profile, is there a little camera and "LIVE" below me?
<kwadroke> got a join this hangout
<TommyT> weird...
<TommyT> I don't know how to work this, obviously
<Startrekker> there is now
<TommyT> It kept warning me about not sharing with just anybody. I guess they don't want it to become "chat roulette" or something
<Startrekker> Have to install some plugins
<TommyT> Yeah, and then be sure to test your sound... mine quit after I started up Pidgin
<kwadroke> It's got the live icon
<kwadroke> don't have a mic and webcam tonight
<TommyT> I'm here in living color and mute.
<TommyT> Or maybe not-so-living color. Looks dark
<Startrekker> no video for me....
<TommyT> OK Daniel and I hung out briefly but I got the "time to go" text from the house so I'll shut down in a couple of minutes
<TommyT> We were finding that the volume control adjusted itself upwards (on both ends) until the echo was pretty bad
<Startrekker> Going to try a headset next time
<TommyT> a headset would be good...
<TommyT> This webcam has a mic on it and I don't really know how good it is
<kwadroke> I usually have better luck with webcam mics than onboard mics
<TommyT> It may be too far from me... it's about 3.5ft back
<TommyT> Good night, all. I'm an hour late leaving the office. Sadly it's typical.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-08-29
<az7> chat night!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-08-30
<parmount> hi
<parmount> Hey
#ubuntu-us-ar 2014-08-25
<tekkitindisguise> Hi
<tekkitindisguise> hi
<tekkitindisguise> Hello?
<tekkitindisguise> I'm looking to install lubuntu on imac g4
<tekkitindisguise> Hi
